# Green look :) It's been too long, sorry!



## vanillaa (Dec 19, 2010)

So, hi everyone!

 		 			Wow, it's been waaaaay too long! Sorry.. Life's been busy & hectic, but oh well.. Everyone's is, right 

 		 			Here's the look I created today! I love greens  I tried out a lot of different settings on my camera, so let me know how the pictures look. I also tried a sample of the MUFE HD foundation, it really photographs beautifully! 

*FACE*
 		 			GOSH Velvet Touch Line Perfector Primer
 		 			Make Up For Ever HD Foundation - #110
 		 			Lancôme Effacernes Concealer - #01 Beige Pastel 
 		 			Make Up For Ever Full Cover Extreme Camouflage Cream - #2
 		 			MAC Blot Powder - Medium
 		 			Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Bronzer - Soft Matte
 		 			MAC Mineralized Blush - Dainty
 		 			Lumière - Winter Silk

*EYES*
 		 			Etos Eyeshadow Underbase
 		 			MAC Paintpot - Moss Scape (lid)
 		 			MAC Eyeshadows - Juxt (lid, lower lashline), Vanilla (highlight & innercorner) 
 		 			Catrice Eyeshadow Mono - In The Army Now (crease, lower lashline)
 		 			MAC Kohl Power Eye Pencil - Feline (lower waterline)
 		 			MAC Fluidline - Blacktrack (upper lashline)
 		 			l'Oréal Voluminous Mascara Waterproof - Black

*BROWS*
 		 			HEMA Eyebrow Pencil - #09 
 		 			HEMA Eyebrow Gel - Dk Brown

*LIPS*
 		 			GOSH Velvet Touch Lipstick - Darling
 		 			MNY Lipgloss - #160

*PICTURES*






























 		 			Thanks so much for looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




​


----------



## chrisantiss (Dec 19, 2010)

very pretty


----------



## joey444 (Dec 19, 2010)

Love your hair and you have beautiful eyes!


----------



## makeba (Dec 19, 2010)

your gorgeous. I love your haircut!!! Your style is sooo polished and chic!


----------



## vanillaa (Dec 19, 2010)

Ahw thanks so much ladies  My hair got so short, compared to the older pictures I posted here. I love it though  Glad you liked the look, thanks for all the compliments, I really appreciate it!


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Dec 19, 2010)

this is really nice. love it!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 19, 2010)

Soo pretty!


----------



## chanelchic (Dec 20, 2010)

I love this! The green looks fantastic.

  	Also.. you have really good eyebrows. Jealous.


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2010)

So pretty!


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Dec 20, 2010)

YOU ARE GORGEOUS!


----------



## vanillaa (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 20, 2010)

I love the blending... it's looks almost airbrushed! It's very sexy Tinkerbell to me.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Dec 21, 2010)

Very pretty! i love that shade of green!


----------



## jjjenko (Dec 21, 2010)

This is super pretty! Makes me wanna bust out my greens now haha


----------



## summerlove (Dec 21, 2010)

very pretty.


----------



## vanillaa (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## ginlovesmac (Dec 22, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## shootout (Dec 22, 2010)

luv it..ur eyes are gorgeous


----------



## milamonster (Dec 24, 2010)

fresh faced and clean with the perfect amount of color! love it! and u r way 2 pretty


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 28, 2010)

Pretty!!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 28, 2010)

Beautiful look on beautiful you!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 28, 2010)

everything about this look is beautiful


----------



## heidik (Dec 28, 2010)

I love greens and your look is gorgeous... very soft and subtle


----------



## Monsy (Dec 28, 2010)

color on your cheeks looks amazing!


----------



## vanillaa (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow! :stars: Thanks everyone!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## mistella (Dec 30, 2010)

amazingly blended! love it..


----------



## strawberry1 (Jan 11, 2011)

I need juxt in my life.This look is very cute.


----------



## singer82 (Jan 17, 2011)

You have AMAZING eyes!


----------



## vanillaa (Jan 17, 2011)

Thaaaaanks :bouquet:


----------



## couturesista (Jan 17, 2011)

Gorgeous! U remind me of Ginnifer Goodwin! sooo pretty!


----------



## goldensweetness (Mar 30, 2011)

you look so angelic, loving your hair, so soft and pretty!


----------



## jessbullock (Apr 3, 2011)

Very soft and pretty, a great look.


----------



## gilliboo (Apr 3, 2011)

very nice green. love it


----------

